# SS 13.02.2016 - Popov #1



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Gavriil Popov (1904 - 1972)*

Symphony No. 1, Op. 7 

1. Allegro energico
2. Largo con moto e molto cantabile
3. Finale: Scherzo e Coda. Prestissimo

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I am completely unfamiliar with this composer so looking forward to another weekend of exploring the world of Symphonic music 

I'll be listening to:

View attachment 81344


Gennady Provatorov/Moscow State Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I am completely unfamiliar with this composer also.
So I have to pass


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Interesting choice - I've heard good things about it. I'll have to have a rummage around youtube for this as I've only got his 5th which I assume is far more of the line-towing kind than his earlier material. I really miss the now-defunct Olympia and Russian Disc labels where much semi-obscure Soviet work could be discovered.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

New for me as well. The Naxos Library offers a choice of one, so it's off to St. Petersburg:









The CD also offers a piece with the intriguing name, 'Chamber Symphony for Seven Instruments'.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Found this on streaming. I have never heard anything by this composer before. St. Petersburg State Academic Orchestra/Titov


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Nice!

I'll be listening to Leon Botstein's highly absorbing account with the London Symphony (Telarc). 
This work should be programmed much more often (and with its close musical cousin, Shostakovich's Fourth).


----------



## Jeffrey Smith (Jan 2, 2016)

Pugg said:


> I am completely unfamiliar with this composer also.
> So I have to pass


Same here. The only Popov I ever encountered is








I have never tasted it, so I don't know if it tastes as cheap as the price suggests.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

realdealblues said:


> View attachment 81344
> 
> 
> Gennady Provatorov/Moscow State Symphony Orchestra


Same here, been in my collection for 25 years or so. Both these symphonies are well worth a spin.


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

An extraordinary symphony that was banned by the Soviet authorities. Shostakovich 4 is tame compared to this!


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

I've never heard this work. I'll go for the only one on Spotify as well. Unless people think the Botstein is far superior and I really should go to Youtube...


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

KenOC got me to listen to this a few years back, when I was first getting into Shostakovich. I am keen on hearing it again! The first result in YT is:

Popov Symphony 1
Botstein/LSO

That'll get me started as well as any other


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Botstein & LSO here :









P.S. Anton Bruckner is back on next week. Thanks to this thread I will finally make it with my Wand box set .


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

New for me 
I will pop on the Popov too (sorry, just couldn't stop myself there)


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Jeffrey Smith said:


> Same here. The only Popov I ever encountered is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't drink anything that comes in a half gallon plastic bottle!


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

realdealblues said:


> I'll be listening to:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Add me to the list of new listener... Funny that it is on our list and so many have not heard it.

Going with the above as well.

_Edit: The first measure -- *WHAT?!*_


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

It has to be Youtube for this one (LSO / Leon Botstein).


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

This one for me as well. Only option for this work on Apple Music. Alexander Titov conducting the St. Petersburg Academic Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Jeff W said:


> View attachment 81381
> 
> 
> This one for me as well. Only option for this work on Apple Music. Alexander Titov conducting the St. Petersburg Academic Symphony Orchestra.


Yep. Looks like that's the only option for me also.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Avey said:


> _Edit: The first measure -- *WHAT?!*_


Ha! I had the same reaction.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Giving this one a listen. Moscow State Symphony/Gennady Provatorov


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

techniquest said:


> It has to be Youtube for this one (LSO / Leon Botstein).


I've never heard of this person.

I'm checking out this same youtube performance. So far it's texturally interesting, very Soviet


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2016)

Mika said:


> Botstein & LSO here :
> 
> View attachment 81357


I have the SACD version--has amazing sound.


----------



## Classical Music Fan (Nov 21, 2015)

I also listened to the one with Alexander Titov and the St. Petersburg State Academic Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## MrTortoise (Dec 25, 2008)

Never heard of Popov, which is one of the reasons I enjoy the Saturday Symphony. Streaming the St. Petersbburg/Titov from Spotify.


----------



## timh (Nov 14, 2014)

More on Popov.
http://www.therestisnoise.com/2004/09/the_popov_disco.html


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

From the extract above provided by timh:

Per Skans in an Olympia liner note: "The Soviet Composers Union was never a teetotal organization, but Popov was certainly thirstier than average." I always liked Per Skans's style.


----------



## MrTortoise (Dec 25, 2008)

timh said:


> More on Popov.
> http://www.therestisnoise.com/2004/09/the_popov_disco.html


Nice article, thanks for posting!


----------

